# يا جماعة عايز معلومات عن كيما أسوان؟؟؟ ضروري قوي



## <محمد مصطفي>2 (28 ديسمبر 2006)

يا جماعة عايز معلومات عن كيما أسوان؟؟؟
عايز أعرف المصنع عن ايه بالضبط ؟ وكذلك معلومات عن الصناعات دي ؟
ضروري جدا اذا سمحتم 
وجزاكم الله خيرا:67:


----------



## محمد سمير وحيد (29 ديسمبر 2006)

شركة الصناعات الكيماوية المصرية (كيما)
أنشئت عام 1956م وبدأت إنتاجها الفعلي في 1960م وقد أقيمت مصانعها ومدينتها السكنية جنوب أسوان على مساحة حوالي 1500 فدان، وتشغل المصانع منها 800 فدان ويبلغ عدد العاملين بها 2615 عامل .. وتقوم الشركة بإنتاج الآتي:
الإنتاج الجديد من نترات الأمونيوم النشادرية السائل بتركيز 33% أزوت وهو سماد صالح لجميع المحاصيل ومختلف أنواع الأراضي. 
سماد نتروكيما فورت 33.5% أزوت والمحتوى على بعض العناصر الصغرى والمعالج ضد التحجر.
كما تنتج الشركة سبيكة الفيروسليكون بنسب تبدأ من 60% إلى 73% سيلكون اللازمة للصناعات المعدنية.
إنتاج نترات النشادر النقية 34.3% أزوت بتركيز 99.8% القابلة للذوبان في الماء بنسبة 100% ومعالجة ضد التحجر للأغراض الصناعية بالإضافة إلى:
أ - غاز الأكسجين نقاوة 99.9% .
ب - غاز النيتروجين الفائق النقاوة.
ج - محلول هيدروكسيد أمونيوم 25% .
د - حامض الهيدروكلوريك 28% فائق النقاوة.

هـ - الثلج لحفظ الأسماك.
المشروعات المستقبلية:- 
مشروع تصنيع نترات الأمونيوم المسامية 60 ألف فدان سنويا للتصدير. 
مشروع إسالة الهيدروجين للتصدير. 
مشروع إسالة الأكسجين لاستخدامه في الصناعات والأغراض الطبية وتوزيعه داخل الجمهورية.
مشروع الحفاظ على البيئة في المسطحات المائية والأراضي بالاشتراك مع هيئة دانيدا.
إنتاج السيليكون النقي للمكونات الإلكترونية والخلايا الشمسية


----------



## محمد سمير وحيد (29 ديسمبر 2006)

موقع الشركه:
http://www.kimaegypt.com/index.php?action=4&act=summry


----------



## <محمد مصطفي>2 (9 يناير 2007)

أشكرك أخي محمد سمير وحيد
وبارك الله فيك


----------

